# local network domain name



## George Daxon (Jan 19, 2017)

I am trying to connect my FreeBSD system.  I cannot find my Local Network Domain Name.  I have searched by comcast gateway and cannot find the name anywhere.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 20, 2017)

It is none of Comcast's business.  You set it yourself.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2017)

And accessing a host by its name doesn't magically work, it also requires setting up


----------

